# Free Archery Timer



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

It was Prag. Like all good computer programming pack rats, I'm sure he still has it out there somewhere.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

http://pragmaticlee.safedataisp.net/

this is probably the latest and greatest, but you can check with pragmatic lee to be sure...:thumbs_up


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> http://pragmaticlee.safedataisp.net/
> 
> this is probably the latest and greatest, but you can check with pragmatic lee to be sure...:thumbs_up


Yep - that's it - help yourself.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Great program Lee.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks - Had fun developing it. :shade:


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Down loaded it Sat. tried to set up and Run but, I can not get to the Practice and Run tabs, every time I try to make the window bigger to get to the tabs, the timer and type grow larger? What have I done wrong? Help!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

What operating system are you using (probably Vista or Windows 7). That's the reason I took the link out of my signature. I'm waiting on the release of a new version of the graphics library that should work a lot better with the new OS's.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

My computer shows Windows XP? But I'm not the best computer person when it comes to the little things!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> What operating system are you using (probably Vista or Windows 7). That's the reason I took the link out of my signature. I'm waiting on the release of a new version of the graphics library that should work a lot better with the new OS's.


Hey Lee,
For those running the newer OSs to run your program, would it work if the compatibilities were changed after download to Windows XP SP#2? Also, is there a way to modify it for use with outdoor FITA games? Thanks.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> Hey Lee,
> For those running the newer OSs to run your program, would it work if the compatibilities were changed after download to Windows XP SP#2? Also, is there a way to modify it for use with outdoor FITA games? Thanks.


Gail,
I'm looking at the code now and trying to duplicate the issue on a Windows 7 system

What do you need for outdoor FITA that is not already in the program?


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

How do I set the Position & Size of the timer befor Execution? Is that what may be wrong?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

red1691 said:


> How do I set the Position & Size of the timer befor Execution? Is that what may be wrong?


That means that before you start the "count down", you need to size the timer (probably maximized) first. This is being used in several locations where there are 2 monitors on the computer. The program start up dialog (Position & Resize First...) will always come up on the primary monitor. Once you click the OK button on that dialog the timer window will appear. Now using normal Windows operations either drag the timer to the 2nd monitor or resize it (maximize) it on the primary (only) monitor.

If you are using 2 monitors, all "user" prompts will be on the primary monitor and the timer itself should be on the secondary monitor (possibly down range).

The thought behind this is that if attempt to move and/or resize the window while the counter is counting down, you will cause the execution time to be longer than desired and the window will flicker wildly during the resizing. 

Also, it is extremely important to close all other operations on the computer (as much as possible) when you are using the counter in a real situation. Contrary to popular belief no computer can truly "multitask". Computer only do one thing at a time - they just switch between the processes really fast. This is what is called "interrupts".


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Gail,
> I'm looking at the code now and trying to duplicate the issue on a Windows 7 system
> 
> What do you need for outdoor FITA that is not already in the program?


Lee,
I'm not sure, I only saw the program in action during indoor shoots--it worked beautifully, by the way and just could not recall if the 30 second timer used for outdoor shoots was a part of the original programming. Also did not know if there was a limit on the amount of time for each end--outdoor FITA target has a max of 5 mins (I think). 

This would not be for my use, but I recommended to the FITA honcho for MD that he give your program a good look see before placing a $$$ order with LAS for a timer. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> Lee,
> I'm not sure, I only saw the program in action during indoor shoots--it worked beautifully, by the way and just could not recall if the 30 second timer used for outdoor shoots was a part of the original programming. Also did not know if there was a limit on the amount of time for each end--outdoor FITA target has a max of 5 mins (I think).
> 
> This would not be for my use, but I recommended to the FITA honcho for MD that he give your program a good look see before placing a $$$ order with LAS for a timer. :wink:


"Prep Time" can be from 0 to 30 seconds
"Shooting Time" can be from .5 to 10 "minutes" in 1/2 minute increments
"Warning Seconds" can be from 0 to 30 seconds.

Keep in mind that normally in FITA the timer is down range and it's going to take a pretty big monitor and a long cable to reach 90 meters.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

I think I got it, will have to tweak it, still can not see the Exit tab, but RESOLUTION is were I think my problem was or is, not set to min. 1024x768! Can now see most tabs.. Timer is great, will be put to good use!! Thanks


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> "Prep Time" can be from 0 to 30 seconds
> "Shooting Time" can be from .5 to 10 "minutes" in 1/2 minute increments
> "Warning Seconds" can be from 0 to 30 seconds.
> 
> Keep in mind that normally in FITA the timer is down range and it's going to take a pretty big monitor and a long cable to reach 90 meters.


Thanks, Lee.
Yeah, I know it's a long way away, but it also has some form of audible buzzer too right? I believe that would be more important with outdoor FITA target competitions than being able to see the actual countdown. So, maybe it would just need an external sound system to sufficiently push those amps....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

red1691 said:


> I think I got it, will have to tweak it, still can not see the Exit tab, but RESOLUTION is were I think my problem was or is, not set to min. 1024x768! Can now see most tabs.. Timer is great, will be put to good use!! Thanks


Duh, I didn't even think to ask you about your resolution. I still need to do a little work on the button sizes for the new OS's.



montigre said:


> Thanks, Lee.
> Yeah, I know it's a long way away, but it also has some form of audible buzzer too right? I believe that would be more important with outdoor FITA target competitions than being able to see the actual countdown. So, maybe it would just need an external sound system to sufficiently push those amps....


Yep it's got audible buzzer for "To The Line", "Start Shooting", & "Stop Shooting"


----------

